# hey guys and girls



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

ive noticed the squirrel and rabbit fourm has been pretty quiet lately. how was the hunt? any new ideas? and questions? id love to hear you guys talk about anything related to squirrel and rabbit hunting!


----------

